# Nosthimia! The Greek American Family Cookbook



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Nosthimia! The Greek American Family Cookbook by Georgia Sarianides

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Based on the review I won't be buying this book. I do however want to defend the author's cooking times of lamb as it seemed to the reviewer the temperatures were too high for too long. Traditionally Greeks eat their meat well done without exception. Although I don't choose to serve meat that way for myself I will for guests that are of an older generation. My Mom will not touch a piece of meat even if it is medium well. The hint of pink is too much to bear.


----------

